# The Custom Boot Logo is Here!



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

I have finally figured out how to make a custom boot logo here is the first one:

www.mediafire.com/?4x3662fjz6kdv78

I'll post more eventually. Also open to suggestions for new ones.

This was definitely not all me, the flashable zip was made by invisiblek and he also helped me in unpacking and repacking the boot.imgs so I could test

Note: this doesn't yet work on US Cellular devices, will fix when I get home


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Would be nice at some point to get a little write up of how to create these rle's

A little background on what the zip does.

Since our initlogo.rle is located in our kernel's ramdisk, we needed a way to flash this independent of the rom that is running.

The script in the zip will dump the current boot.img, unpack it, replace the initlogo.rle, repack it and flash it.

The i9300 is not supported at this time, since the partitions are different.


----------



## MrFunEGUY (Oct 7, 2012)

Can also confirm working. PoLoMoto is a personal friend of mine [IRL] and I have flashed this new image onto my GS3.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> Would be nice at some point to get a little write up of how to create these rle's
> 
> A little background on what the zip does.
> 
> ...


Good idear I'll put it up later


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait to see how to make custom initlogo.rle files


----------



## splitlivez (Apr 26, 2013)

is there any way to change boot logo not animation for i9300 aside from assembling your own kernel?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

hey can someone post a screenshot of the logo? also is it possible that this technique can be adapted for any logo, as in I could download the zip, drop any image file in a certain directory, and boom! custom logo


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> hey can someone post a screenshot of the logo? also is it possible that this technique can be adapted for any logo, as in I could download the zip, drop any image file in a certain directory, and boom! custom logo


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35066-automatic-splash-image-creator-png-to-flashable-zip-in-one-click/


----------

